
Feedback needed – Reward your team with equity - florent31
https://quid.li
======
florent31
Hi guys, here Florent from Quid.li We focus on enabling companies to easily
share equity with anyone on their team who creates value. We've been using our
own solution to build ourselves: you can try our open demo in CEO view to get
an idea of how we use Quidli to reward and incentivize our own team:
[http://equity.quid.li](http://equity.quid.li) Would love to receive your
feedbacks!

